# For Swingers Only!



## Bella (Jun 9, 2022)

This looks like a blast!  If I was only 100 years younger!_ Wheeeeeee! _






Bella


----------



## Blessed (Jun 9, 2022)

well I am not going there, but I do go out often and swing on my grandsons  swingset in my backy yard.


----------



## JustDave (Jun 9, 2022)

I expected it to end with the Park Police breaking it up.


----------



## Bella (Jun 9, 2022)

JustDave said:


> I expected it to end with the Park Police breaking it up.


Ha! Gotcha! It's not _that_ kind of swinging, lol.


----------



## jujube (Jun 9, 2022)

In my youth......maybe.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 9, 2022)

Most of us older folks stick to porch swings, but I'll swing on anything with a seat!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 9, 2022)

> This arch is located near Moab Utah, just a few hours from *Zion Park*. You may be asking yourself “is that even legal?”, because more often than not if something’s amazingly fun, and simultaneously dangerous, someone somewhere has put the kibosh down on it. But luckily this arch sits just outside of the National Parks and is legal to rope swing off. But beware, there have been several deaths on this very arch from people not knowing what they were getting themselves into beforehand. So please be careful if you attempt it.


----------



## Jace (Jun 9, 2022)

Yup,  "made ya look"..got me!
Hubby grew up with a porch swing...so, of course!


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 9, 2022)

Our social circle love the fashions and music from the era between the two world wars. You could say that our signature tune is Duke Ellington's "It Don't Mean a Thing (If It Ain't Got That Swing.)" One of our friends decided to start a Facebook wotsit, (forgive me, I have never seen Facebook so I'm ignorant of it's workings,) so, this friend used the term, "Swingers," in the title of the Facebook wotsit.

Oh dear, whilst I am ignorant of BookFace I know what swingers do, that friend knows now too, how quickly he found out. He was inundated with salacious emails. He quickly took down the Facebook wotsit, actually, he renamed it. Henceforth we are known as swingsters.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 9, 2022)

I made one that was on our lake front house I helped build. My daughter was about this age....( not my pic ). I loved doing back-flips.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2022)

That was thrilling!


----------

